# Parentless for the weekend



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well the parents have gone on their yearly date weekend and have left me incharge once again.

I don't have to work tomorrow so I get to PARTAY!!! ------- oh wait what is this?...... a page long list of chorse? Come on MOM! can't leave the house for 2 days and just let us enjoy ourselves! BOY! *SIGH*


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah...that's what I'm talkin about!!! I get to party with my cousin...we get on the computer and play games, chat to friends and listen to music while eating our fav. snacks!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

It's a parental plot to keep you too busy to get into trouble. It's described on page 37 of the Parent's Manual. lol Under parties, avoidance of.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ROTFL!!!

yah well can't blame them huh?


actually we are good kids when parents are gone. 

here is what our party consisted of: me typing on here, watching NCIS reruns and eating icecream. I say that is pretty harmless don't you


----------



## Droopymole (Oct 5, 2007)

I've never thrown a party, and never been invited to one....the ice cream and movies sounds fun though!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I haven't partied in a bad way. I usually just watch people get drunk and laugh at them. I described my party in my first post.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL Well my party was last week when I got to go visit Hubby in TN. I definitely remember OVERLY liking it when I was living at home and my parents would go out of town... NO curfew WOOO-HOO!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmm.. My family's version of a party is a family reunion, we all get together and everybody brings their guns and we target shoot 
Me, I listen to music my parents despise, I'm so boring, LOL


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL Yeah, as a matter of fact we did some target practice the last time my Dad was in town.... I am sure some people think we are crazy LOL :lol:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH BOY! I just read the list and it would take me a week to accomplish what she wants me to do in a day! >( 

So I am going to do the best I can but I am not ruining my saturday off doing chores all day long!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL I don't blame you. When I went to visit Hubby last week he refused to let me do any cleaning or sewing and made me just take a vacation. It was LOVELY!!! Wish I was on vacation again :roll: :lol:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am taking a vacation next Saturday. I am going to visit my brother in Chicago


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

That sounds like fun!! My Dad works up in the Chicago area


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope you have fun Stacey!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Have fund Stacey!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well maybe you can squeeze some fun time in. Or get some friends to help you through your list faster and then hang out.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I accomplished quite a bit today with my brothers help.

I just got back from taking them to our sister and brother in laws so tomorrow it is all me (after church of course) so I think I should be able to get a few more things accomplished and still have a little ME time


----------

